# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Tablet giá tốt dành cho sinh viên

## seo012013

Xuất hiện ở thị trường Việt Nam tầm khoảng giữa năm 2014 nhưng đến giờ Lenovo Tab A7-30 Wifi là một trong những Tablet giá tốt nhất dành cho sinh viên đến thời điểm này. Đây sẽ là một lựa chọn thích hợp nếu như bạn không muốn bỏ ra quá nhiều tiền cho một chiếc tablet mà vẫn có thể có được đầy đủ những tiện ích mà nó mang lại.


Đánh giá sơ lược về máy Lenovo Tab A7-30 Wifi :


Đầu tiên là thiết kế khá đẹp với gam màu trắng sành điệu . Nhìn tổng thể máy có thiết kế khá chắc chắn, bo tròn mềm mại, gọn gàng. Vì thê A7-30 có thể dễ dàng bên bạn bất cứ nơi nào để hỗ trợ cho việc học tập, công việc và giải trí.



_Lenovo Tab A7-30 Wifi_​
Tuy giá rẻ nhưng Lenovo lại được trang bị chip lỗi tứ 1.3ghz đấy nhé ,kèm theo RAM 1GB .Với cấu hình này cùng độ phân giải màn hình 1024x600 nên máy chạy ngon ,tốc độ phản hồi tốt chơi tốt rất nhiều game nhưng cũng ngán 1 số game khủng. 


_Mặt lưng Lenovo Tab A7-30 Wifi_​


Về phần giải trí thì mình đánh giá cao nhất ,máy có 2 loa kép phía trước nên xem phim rất đã đủ âm thanh 2 kênh stereo kèm công nghệ Dolby nên đây là tablet giá rẻ có loa tốt nhất hiện nay,xem các đoạn trailer phim trên youtube rất hài lòng.


_Chơi game mượt._​
Màn hình của A7-30 Wifi độ sáng cũng chưa được cao lắm như các tablet tầm trung khác nhưng vẫn đủ để thưởng thức phim cũng như các clip nhạc ,máy có thể tùy chỉnh nhiều chế độ màn hình khác nhau trong đó là Read Mode dùng để đọc sách mỗi đêm rất tiện không bị mỏi mắt vì khi đó màu trắng sẽ ngã vàng.


Thời lượng pin của máy nằm ở mức chấp nhận được dùng nhiều thì 1 ngày là phải sạc rồi còn bình thường thì có thể được 1 ngày rưỡi. 


Lenovo Tab A7-30 Wifi hiện đang có 2,399,000đ và có chương trình khuyến mãi tặng ngay bao da chính hãng trị giá 399,000đ khi mua máy.

----------

